# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Probolinggo

## Teja Utama

Koikichi Probolinggo saya yakin jumlahnya tidak sedikit, tapi diantara mereka banyak yang masih gagap koi (gapkoi?). Padahal kualitas air tanah di wilayah Probolinggo cukup ideal menurut saya untuk keeping sampai bisa jadi champion. Cuma saja, kendala umum, kurangnya informasi dan soal-soal "do n don't" yang tidak dikuasai menjadi sebab tingginya angka "anumerta" diantara koleksi mereka. Belum lagi adanya kenyataan bahwa dengan sedikit luck saja saya yakin mereka bisa keeping sampai size medium (30 s/d 34 cm) meski dari burayak K5. Tanpa sistem filtrasi dan, apalagi, controlled water flow. 

Beberapa kawan dekat saya adalah penikmat-penikmat koi yang seringnya hanya bisa memuaskan hasrat menikmati keindahan koi dari kongkow di restoran-restoran yang menjual suasana pond koi. Ketika mau berusaha miara sendiri --ketika pekarangan sudah digali dan tukang taman sudah dianggap bekerja maksimal dan koi-koi pilihannya pun mulai masuk kolam--, teee... tet..teeeet....., koinya pada anumerta semua. Rekor terlama 4,5 bulan. Itupun setelah 1 bulan terakhir kolam itu gak ditengok blas!!! Butek gak keruan. Ya sudah, rejekinya kucing tetangga...

Ketika pertama kali saya menemukan forum ini, saya hanya bisa geleng kepala membayangkan betapa misleading yang terjadi diantara pemilik pond sebegitu jauhnya. Mereka yang hanya ingin agar ada satu tempat di rumah mereka yang bisa menjadi pojok klangenan, tempat mereka bisa overwork ignorance, tentu memahat habis-habisan pojok itu sampai benar-benar bisa memuaskan mata. Tidak dipikirkan harus bikin filternya berapa chamber, medianya pakai apa dlsb. Tahunya, pokok batu alam harus yang bercorak begini, waterfall didesain harus begini dan patung bangau atau bahkan patung gajah harus diletakkan di sini. Akhirnya, ya itu tadi, teee...tet...teeeeet.... Selanjutnya kolam dikuras dan dibiarkan kering sampai suatu saat ada yang "kreatif" mengisinya dengan nila atau gurame. Alasannya "...anu, Pak. Daripada koi, masih lebih gurih gurame." Toh ya mesti diisi koi baru, ujung bulan pasti ada yang mati lagi. Kan mending yang mati itu gurame saja. Lebih gurih, katanya!

Saya berharap rekan sesama penikmat koi yang bergabung di forum ini dan berasal dari Probolinggo bisa lebih merekatkan diri dalam suatu usaha peningkatan ilmu dan pengalaman keeping koi yang baik dan benar. PV-PV atau just ketemuan di cafe sambil membanding-banding sketsa pond impian. Begitupun jika bertemu sesama koikichi Probolinggo, yang masih belum tahu bahwa forum ini telah menjadi Thaysan per-koi-an di Indonesia, bisa membagi informasi mengenai keberadaannya.

Demikianlah isi sanubari yang, *dengan diberani-beranikan*, saya posting di forum ini. Mohon para _locianpwee_ memaafkan kelancangan saya. 

Salam;

----------


## victor

mesti di pindah nih thread nya, tempat bukan di ngobrol dan ucapan

----------


## h3ln1k

> mesti di pindah nih thread nya, tempat bukan di ngobrol dan ucapan


lah dipindah kemana om?   ::

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> mesti di pindah nih thread nya, tempat bukan di ngobrol dan ucapan
> 
> 
> lah dipindah kemana om?


regional kois

----------


## limjohan

HI utsurinya gahar kayaknya om  ::

----------


## dattairadian

> Originally Posted by h3ln1k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by victor
> 
> ...


gpp disini, nanti di pindahin ke regional, ternyata cuma 1-2 orang aja om vic, hehe...
maju terus probolinggo!   ::

----------


## victor

majuuuuuuuu..........

kalo depan sudah trotoar jangan ya om, 
nti bisa di marahin pemda, tibum n satgas
n bisa kena gusur

----------


## Glenardo

Arek Probolinggo yang maen Koi yang paling beken tentunya Mr. Rudy Choiruddin. 
Selain itu ada pula Om Ronny Ben Koi yang rumah nya di arah pelabuhhan. 

Saya sendiri berlokasi di sebelah Robby Motor , jalan Pahlawan.

Om Teja di daerah mana nih? Jadi ga sabar mudik dan bertemu.

Restoran SUmber Hidup, Soto Probolinggo di bioskop, Chinese food Borobudur, tahu petis alun alun dan pastinya rawon nguling jadi kuliner favoritku kalau mudik.

----------


## paulwi

semangat...semangat....om  ::

----------


## Saung Koi

> Arek Probolinggo yang maen Koi yang paling beken tentunya Mr. Rudy Choiruddin. 
> Selain itu ada pula Om Ronny Ben Koi yang rumah nya di arah pelabuhhan. 
> 
> Saya sendiri berlokasi di sebelah Robby Motor , jalan Pahlawan.
> 
> Om Teja di daerah mana nih? Jadi ga sabar mudik dan bertemu.
> 
> Restoran SUmber Hidup, Soto Probolinggo di bioskop, Chinese food Borobudur, tahu petis alun alun dan pastinya rawon nguling jadi kuliner favoritku kalau mudik.


Wah, Om Glen ternyata arek Probolinggo to.......Wisata kulinernya mantap nich, hobby makan n tiap ke Bali pasti lewat.......  ::  
Btw, Mantap tuh Hi Utsurinya Om Teja.......  ::

----------


## victor

PROBOLINGGO x PURBALINGGA
kagak sama
Just for information

----------


## Teja Utama

Dear all;

Saya gak berani di thread regional... Thread ini sudah pas. Saya mung laporan dari TKP soal ruilslaag beberapa pond milik teman-teman sendiri. Kebetulan mereka tidak sempat ketemu expert yang bisa membimbing mereka dari awal. Mereka, termasuk saya, adalah pengagum those living jewels yang kepinginnya tidak cuma bisa menikmati koi orang lain. Maunya bisa punya seperti kepunyaan restoran-restoran atau hotel-hotel koi itu. Saat pertama menggali, ketika "virus" belum masuk stadium gawat   ::  , niatannya cuma mau bikin kolam koi pribadi. Karena kepingin transfer suasana di tempat-tempat mereka biasa dihibur lenggak-lenggok koi. Kebanyakan dari mereka juga tahu diri. Mereka gak mematok target macem-macem. Asal di salahsatu sudut pekarangannya ada kolam koi dan mereka bisa medongkrong di situ kapanpun mereka mau, itu sudah merupakan kemewahan tersendiri. Mereka gak ngerti pattern. Makanya mereka asal beli saja. Mereka juga rata-rata gak ngerti betapa pentingnya peranan filter yang baik untuk koi-koi mereka. Walhasil, sudah keluar biaya banyak, stress mbelanjani beli koinya terus, nguras gak mari-mari, akhirnya capek juga. Mangkraklah kolam-kolam itu...   ::  

Saya merasakan betul manfaat kumpul-kumpul di forum ini. Banyak ilmu yang bisa saya serap (juga virus yang makin mengganas   ::  ) Untuk itu saya harap ada upaya-upaya bersama sebagai sesama anggota forum yang berasal dari Probolinggo untuk bersedia berbagi info. At  least tentang keberadaan komunitas ini. Eman potensinya kalau dibiarkan kolam-kolam itu ganti fungsi.

----------


## Teja Utama

> Arek Probolinggo yang maen Koi yang paling beken tentunya Mr. Rudy Choiruddin. 
> Selain itu ada pula Om Ronny Ben Koi yang rumah nya di arah pelabuhhan. 
> 
> Saya sendiri berlokasi di sebelah Robby Motor , jalan Pahlawan.
> 
> Om Teja di daerah mana nih? Jadi ga sabar mudik dan bertemu.
> 
> Restoran SUmber Hidup, Soto Probolinggo di bioskop, Chinese food Borobudur, tahu petis alun alun dan pastinya rawon nguling jadi kuliner favoritku kalau mudik.


Glad to have you here. Saya sekarang tinggal di desa. Dekat Terminal Bayuangga setelah pom bensin. Saya ada pond di rumah lama di Jl. Pahlawan II/728 (1st pond since 1993) dan pond kedua di rumah yang saya tinggali sekarang.

Mbok mampir kalau pas mudik. Probolinggo sudah bermetamorfosa lho, rek. Banyak tempat nongkrong yang asyik. Bell Cafe aja sudah ada. Di sebelah KFC depan Kodim. Akan lebih lengkap kalau Gading Koi juga buka cabang juga di sini...   ::  Bikin GO atau apalah gitu lhoo, Oom... Ntar anak-anak tak provokasine...   ::   Ya?

Bstrgrds;

----------


## Teja Utama

> HI utsurinya gahar kayaknya om


Sudah tua tapi masih 45cm Oom...   ::

----------


## bobo

kemarin sore ada liputan di Trans TV mengenai Koi di daerah bondowoso cuma saya lihatnya pas sudah mau akhir jadi tidak tahu nama peternaknya dan lokasi tepatnya, cuma ikannya bagus2 juga.
Mgkn bisa dibantu pencerahannya ???

----------


## deddy feriawan

wuihhh.....
Mantaff om Teja...
Kita dimadiun ber3 (Saya, Om Abied dan OM Itox ) jg lagi nyari teman2 sesama penghobi koi di Mafiun Om.
Memang agak susah sih???
Bahakan kita nyari info dari Tukang Jualan ikan Koi di Madiun, walhasil kita udah nambah 1 teman lagi untuk berkumpul...  ::  
Memang forum ini pas banget untuk nyari info, teman2 kita hobiis yg dari forum ini yg ada di sekitar rumah kita. Mungkin suhu2 disini bisa referensi juga hobiis koi di sekitar Madiun dan Probolinggo supaya para newbee bisa nambah ilmu ttg perkoian.
Sukses Om Teja Utama...  ::   ::

----------


## Teja Utama

> wuihhh.....
> Mantaff om Teja...
> Kita dimadiun ber3 (Saya, Om Abied dan OM Itox ) jg lagi nyari teman2 sesama penghobi koi di Mafiun Om.
> Memang agak susah sih???
> Bahakan kita nyari info dari Tukang Jualan ikan Koi di Madiun, walhasil kita udah nambah 1 teman lagi untuk berkumpul...  
> Memang forum ini pas banget untuk nyari info, teman2 kita hobiis yg dari forum ini yg ada di sekitar rumah kita. Mungkin suhu2 disini bisa referensi juga hobiis koi di sekitar Madiun dan Probolinggo supaya para newbee bisa nambah ilmu ttg perkoian.
> Sukses Om Teja Utama...


Kemaren saya sempat ambil gambar salahsatu abandoned pond yang...., begitu deh, eman...



Banyak yang akhirnya pada lari ngurusin VW he he he he   ::

----------


## deddy feriawan

Provokasi aja ommm!!!
atau ambil alih sak rumahe...!!!!  ::   ::  
Untuk diajdikan Kolam milik Om Teja yang ke 3... heee.....  ::

----------


## Teja Utama

> Provokasi aja ommm!!!
> atau ambil alih sak rumahe...!!!!   
> Untuk diajdikan Kolam milik Om Teja yang ke 3... heee.....


Amiiin... 1000x   ::

----------


## Abied

> wuihhh.....
> Mantaff om Teja...
> Kita dimadiun ber3 (Saya, Om Abied dan OM Itox ) jg lagi nyari teman2 sesama penghobi koi di Mafiun Om.
> Memang agak susah sih???
> Bahakan kita nyari info dari Tukang Jualan ikan Koi di Madiun, walhasil kita udah nambah 1 teman lagi untuk berkumpul...  
> Memang forum ini pas banget untuk nyari info, teman2 kita hobiis yg dari forum ini yg ada di sekitar rumah kita. Mungkin suhu2 disini bisa referensi juga hobiis koi di sekitar Madiun dan Probolinggo supaya para newbee bisa nambah ilmu ttg perkoian.
> Sukses Om Teja Utama...


Harusnya nambah 1 lg Tinggal Nunggu Om Glen mempersuasi seniornya. Gak tau kayaknya belum berhasil soalnya belum merespon he..he..he..

----------


## deddy feriawan

Om Abied=Ada referensi baru lg om dr teman kita yg baru, depan pasar seleko ada penghobi ikanya impor semua. Kapan 2 beliau ngajak visit pond ke situ.   ::

----------


## deddy feriawan

::  sipp om abied, ditunggu khabar dr Om Glen.....  ::

----------


## Abied

> Om Abied=Ada referensi baru lg om dr teman kita yg baru, depan pasar seleko ada penghobi ikanya impor semua. Kapan 2 beliau ngajak visit pond ke situ.


Siap Laksanakan Ndan.... 86..86..!!!

----------


## Glenardo

> Originally Posted by Glenardo
> 
> Arek Probolinggo yang maen Koi yang paling beken tentunya Mr. Rudy Choiruddin. 
> Selain itu ada pula Om Ronny Ben Koi yang rumah nya di arah pelabuhhan. 
> 
> Saya sendiri berlokasi di sebelah Robby Motor , jalan Pahlawan.
> 
> Om Teja di daerah mana nih? Jadi ga sabar mudik dan bertemu.
> 
> ...


Kalau mudik saya pasti mampir. Saya pas nya di Jl. Pahlawan 2C yang bertolak belakang dengan Kantor Polis Gede. Kalau sekarang kayaknya rumah di apit oleh sepupuku yang jualan Keramik ( Kartika Keramik ) dan Om ku yang buka bengkel ( Robby Motor).
Saya terakir mudik tahun lalu ketika Giant baru buka awal awal, lupa yah bulan apa..

Di Probolinggo punya kolam 20 ton kalo ga salah cuma isinya mujair dan filter asalaja.com. Kalau Gading Koi buka cabang di kampung halaman, gawat, pasti aku pindah ke kampung soale lahan luas, bisa bikin kolam sepuas puasnya   ::  .. Namun masukan dari Om Teja akan di pertimbangkan. Kalau perlu kita beri support untuk supply Koi di Probolinggo..

Semakin semangat untuk mudik karena tiap tahun wajib nyekar ke Angguran.

Thanks

----------


## Glenardo

Kayaknnya boleh juga nih Probolinggo di gabung dengan Madiun untuk Regional.

Bagaimana menurut anda?

Thanks

----------


## Teja Utama

Akas Asri jurusan Probolinggo-Madiun juga ada...   ::  
Kan enak bisa bikin acara barter!

----------


## deddy feriawan

siap laksanakn....
Tinggal diatur aja om... Heee....

----------


## cah kendal

Koi-nya pasti sehat-sehat ... airnya diambil dari Madakaripura ....   ::

----------


## IKROM

maju terus om, saya prob jg, d prob setau saya byk juga, kabarnya dr.taufik, dr. aminudin, meubel rakyat jg punya, yg menurut saya bukan main kelas ikan emperan jalan, kl saya msh baru om, kolam aja belum jadi, mangkrak he he...

----------


## itox

Wah mantap neh topiknya, setuju juga dengan pendapat diatas kalo Region Probolinggo digabung sama Madiun hahaha, saya juga tiap tahun ke Probolinggo tujuan nyekar kakek dan dolan2  :: , saya ada pakdhe disana rumahnya belakang PLN Probolinggo (gak hafal daerahnya),beliau dari dulu mainan koi juga dirumahnya,tapi dah lama banget gak kesana jadi gak tau masih maenan apa gak, dan Madiun dapat temen lagi neh  ::  ayo ayo persatukan para penghobi

----------


## Teja Utama

> maju terus om, saya prob jg, d prob setau saya byk juga, kabarnya dr.taufik, dr. aminudin, meubel rakyat jg punya, yg menurut saya bukan main kelas ikan emperan jalan, kl saya msh baru om, kolam aja belum jadi, mangkrak he he...


Wah, Oom Ikrom senang rasanya bisa ketemu juga di sini. Saya tahu dari Totok (Gotong Royong) bahwa dr. Taufik keeping koi. Tapi belakangan saya tahu sendiri ternyata yang sudah parah kena virusnya justru sang istri. Kalau pak Aminuddin sih ya saya tahunya di kliniknya memang ada kolam gede. Cuman, pendapat katrokist lho, belum ideal bahkan untuk standart baku keeping koi.

Oom Ikrom rumahnya di mana?

----------


## IKROM

om itok, maksude pak bambang CPM itu yah? kyke msh ada, saya ada d barat kantor kelurahan jati om, tp kolamku blm bs dinikmati krn medianya msh kurang, dr. aminudin kata sopirnya di rumahnya jg ada kolam koi om, yg di klinik sptnya cm pemborosan listrik aja, kata teman barusan dr. taufik borong 50 ekor koi blitar, dari penjual ikan d timur garasi akas NNR, tempat saya biasa beli jg sih he he..
saya pernah liat ada dokter buat kolam jg, baru buat, biaya  kl g salah 40jt plus gazebo, tp sayang bgt, ikannya kyknya  g bs dinikmati, oya kl saya amati di penjual td, penghobi banyak jg, buktinya ikan 25cm an jumlah ratusan bs habis kurang dr seminggu, tp ikannya kelas biasa2, mgkn krn g ada lg tempat cari yang bagus kali ya? he he

----------


## Glenardo

> om itok, maksude pak bambang CPM itu yah? kyke msh ada, saya ada d barat kantor kelurahan jati om, tp kolamku blm bs dinikmati krn medianya msh kurang, dr. aminudin kata sopirnya di rumahnya jg ada kolam koi om, yg di klinik sptnya cm pemborosan listrik aja, kata teman barusan dr. taufik borong 50 ekor koi blitar, dari penjual ikan d timur garasi akas NNR, tempat saya biasa beli jg sih he he..
> saya pernah liat ada dokter buat kolam jg, baru buat, biaya  kl g salah 40jt plus gazebo, tp sayang bgt, ikannya kyknya  g bs dinikmati, oya kl saya amati di penjual td, penghobi banyak jg, buktinya ikan 25cm an jumlah ratusan bs habis kurang dr seminggu, tp ikannya kelas biasa2, mgkn krn g ada lg tempat cari yang bagus kali ya? he he



Wah ternyata kampung halamanku memiliki pasar yang potensial yah buat koi..Hahaha

Seperti kudu mempercepat mudik ke Probolinggo   ::  

Herona Express bisa kirim sampe stasiun probolinggo niy..  ::  

Thanks

----------


## Teja Utama

@Om Ikrom; Saya jadi inget dulu sampeyan pernah update kolam yang, kata sampeyan, mangkrak itu ya? Wah, kalau pas longgar penginnya bisa PV Oom. Bisa? Ini saya lagi bikin kolam 6,5 ton milik teman yang jadi "korban provokasi" di daerah Wiroborang. Masih jalan 40% sih. Ntar bisa jadi pos...   ::  

@Oom Glennardo; Tidak seperti kebanyakan kota-kota lainnya, Probolinggo punya hobbiest koi dari hampir semua strata ekonomi dan pendidikan. Tentunya semakin kebawah semakin murah, baik koleksi koi maupun struktur kolamnya. Tapi kan meriah! Ayo ndang balik. Ikutan meramaikan... PRObolinggo-KOI-Club   ::

----------


## Teja Utama

> oya kl saya amati di penjual td, penghobi banyak jg, buktinya ikan 25cm an jumlah ratusan bs habis kurang dr seminggu, tp ikannya kelas biasa2, mgkn krn g ada lg tempat cari yang bagus kali ya? he he


Si Soleh itu tah? Kalau benul dia, saya tahu. Kadang saya juga ambil dari dia juga. Dia pasarnya sudah bagus. Banyak penjaja yg dari daerah Dringu ambil ke dia juga. Pitung tahun jualan kaya gitu, dia... Dg "gaya" plang kecil pake huruf sederhana di mulut gang; seperti jaminan bahwa dia selalu sedia stock murah bin meriah!!!   ::

----------


## Teja Utama

Permisi Oom Moderator; Oom William, Oom PutNus dan Oom Ari-Radja... mau woro-woro neh...

Ayo... Konco hobbiest Probolinggo yang sudah member di forum ini.. kita ngumpul-ngumpul... berbagi ilmu dan informasi
Jember, Pasuruan, Lumajang... welcome..    ::

----------


## William Pantoni

Silahkan om Teja....semakin rame semakin bagus....undang temen2 yg lain juga ke forum KOIS supaya bisa saling sharing dan belajar sama2.

Mungkin salah satu cara adalah dengan distribusi majalah KOIS di Probolinggo - Madiun....titip jual di toko2 jual ikan / koi disana.....supaya mereka tahu ada forum KOIS.
Ada yg bersedia jadi agent majalah KOIS ?

----------


## Teja Utama

> Silahkan om Teja....semakin rame semakin bagus....undang temen2 yg lain juga ke forum KOIS supaya bisa saling sharing dan belajar sama2.
> 
> Mungkin salah satu cara adalah dengan distribusi majalah KOIS di Probolinggo - Madiun....titip jual di toko2 jual ikan / koi disana.....supaya mereka tahu ada forum KOIS.
> Ada yg bersedia jadi agent majalah KOIS ?


Mengarah ke sana Oom...   ::   Punya saya yang edisi awal-awal (1-4) sudah lecek digilir ke beberapa teman. Tak bilangin; biar afdol, bikin kolam yg ber gazebo. Trus di sudut ada rak yang berisi edisi lengkap majalah Koi-s. Dijamin deh, virusnya makin ganas   ::  
Kami-kami di sini kebanyakan sudah masuk masa pensiun, Oom. Keeping koi menjadi semacam kegiatan pengganti sekaligus alasan gathering dengan teman lama...

----------


## William Pantoni

Siiip Om....klu masih perlu majalah....email aja ke [email protected]
Biar tambah menular...  ::

----------


## victor

> Siiip Om....klu masih perlu majalah....email aja ke [email protected]
> Biar tambah menular...


jadi interest buat jadi agen di pkl nich

----------


## IKROM

om teja : iya om, kolam msh mangkrak gr2 duite kpake biaya RS adik, msh tungggu IMF cair bulan ini he he.., maklumlah, aku cm orang kecil yg pgn bergaya dg pelihara koi, jdne serba dipaksakan, apalagi ikannya, pas2an..
soleh koi, orang kecil tp gede jasanya bukan gt om? setau saya jajahannya dari tongas sampe kraksaan
kl majalah koi-s masuk prob, penyebaran virusnya pasti lebih cepat, ayo buruan om..

----------


## Teja Utama

> om teja : iya om, kolam msh mangkrak gr2 duite kpake biaya RS adik, msh tungggu IMF cair bulan ini he he.., maklumlah, aku cm orang kecil yg pgn bergaya dg pelihara koi, jdne serba dipaksakan, apalagi ikannya, pas2an..
> soleh koi, orang kecil tp gede jasanya bukan gt om? setau saya jajahannya dari tongas sampe kraksaan
> kl majalah koi-s masuk prob, penyebaran virusnya pasti lebih cepat, ayo buruan om..


Majalah Koi-s edisi awal akan "pulang" ke saya lagi minggu depan. By then, akan saya oper ke pak Soleh untuk menambah bahan bacaan setiap pelanggannya yang datang ke situ. Pak Soleh se-visi dengan saya soal ekonomi kerakyatan. Keeping koi mudah-mudahan bisa menjadi hobi yang sekaligus juga sarana pembangunan ekonomi kerakyatan yang baik di masa mendatang.

Meanwhile, di Wiroborang, dekat Merpati Motor, kolam 6.5 ton dengan ornamen tradisional beratap ijuk akan menambah inventarisasi tempat ngumpul. Mastrip....on the way.....

P/s: saya sudah dapet maestro design pond dari forum ini yang akan memberikan design komplit free of charge untuk kawasan Probolinggo. Sebagai bentuk support untuk penghobi Probolinggo agar makin "benar" dalam ber-keeping koi. Bravo Oom Maestro...!!!

----------


## Teja Utama

> Siiip Om....klu masih perlu majalah....email aja ke [email protected]
> Biar tambah menular...


Kalau majalah Koi-s tentu kami masih perlu, Oom Wil. Karena saya sudah merasakan manfaatnya makanya saya ingin menularkannya kepada teman-teman yang lain. Trims atas supportnya. Kami sangat appreciate dengan ini.

----------


## zen

::  akhirnya bisa masuk juga di forum. salam kenal..

----------


## IKROM

saya ada edisi 1-5 tp g jelas ada dmn soalnya byk yg pinjam jd lupa, pgn nglengkappi lg koleksi dr awal edisi, tp ttp nunggu kolam jd he he

----------


## Teja Utama

> akhirnya bisa masuk juga di forum. salam kenal..


Weh, Probolinggois nambah satu populasi lagi... Tapi kenalan dulu, Oom. Di thread *perkenalan*. Ntar kena semprit... soale di sini banyak yg "teliti"....

Btw, salam kenal and welcome...   ::

----------


## Abied

> akhirnya bisa masuk juga di forum. salam kenal..


Wuih.... Posting Pertama sudah Ber Kois ID..???  ::   ::   ::  
Hati2 Om soal Kois ID ntar kena semprit Om Victor lho   ::   ::

----------


## Teja Utama

Driving pleasure... 26 Km ke arah Jember. Masuk wilayah Klakah di Lumajang. Wow... tinggal sebut saja ke "ranu" mana anda akan pergi. Ya, warga sekitar memang menyebut danau sebagai ranu. Sebuah sebutan yang sebenarnya sudah akrab dengan masyarakat Jatim yang gemar memancing. Saya melihatnya beda lagi. Dasar memang mata koi-en; saya kepikir untuk pasang _banjang_ atau jaring apung untuk kolam pembesaran koi.   :: 

Gambar diatas adalah salahsatu ranu yang saya sebut tadi. Ia terletak di desa Ranu Wurung, yang juga adalah nama dari danau tersebut. Di samping Ranu Wurung saya juga menemukan bahwa ada banyak ranu-ranu lain yang tak kalah besarnya dengan Ranu Wurung. Seperti Ranu Bedali, Ranu Klakah dan ranu-ranu lain yang saya tidak hafal nama-namanya.

Penting untuk dicatat bahwa kesemua ranu yang sudah saya kunjungi tadi ternyata tak satupun (entah kalau saya belum tahu) dimanfaatkan untuk budidaya koi.

Kepada para Suhu yang mungkin bisa memonitor, mohon untuk sharing di sini; kiranya langkah-langkah apa yang bisa dilakukan untuk tujuan pemanfaatan potensi diatas demi kemajuan per-koi-an Indonesia d/h. perekonomian masyarakat.

----------


## itox

> om itok, maksude pak bambang CPM itu yah? kyke msh ada, saya ada d barat kantor kelurahan jati om, tp kolamku blm bs dinikmati krn medianya msh kurang, dr. aminudin kata sopirnya di rumahnya jg ada kolam koi om, yg di klinik sptnya cm pemborosan listrik aja, kata teman barusan dr. taufik borong 50 ekor koi blitar, dari penjual ikan d timur garasi akas NNR, tempat saya biasa beli jg sih he he..
> saya pernah liat ada dokter buat kolam jg, baru buat, biaya  kl g salah 40jt plus gazebo, tp sayang bgt, ikannya kyknya  g bs dinikmati, oya kl saya amati di penjual td, penghobi banyak jg, buktinya ikan 25cm an jumlah ratusan bs habis kurang dr seminggu, tp ikannya kelas biasa2, mgkn krn g ada lg tempat cari yang bagus kali ya? he he


Betul Om Ikrom pak Bambang pensiunan CPM itu, tp udah jrg bngt hubungan, memang dari dulu Maenan Koi jauh sebelum saya maenan, kpn2 ada waktu mau ksana ah. .hehe

----------


## Glenardo

3 atau 4 tahun yang lalu saya ke Klakah sana, iseng dengan keluarga, alhasil makan Sate Sapi..

Buat Japung untuk pembesaran koi boleh dicoba sekiranya.

Thanks

----------


## William Pantoni

Om Teja...coba check link ini :

viewtopic.php?f=24&t=9751

----------


## Teja Utama

Masyarakat di sekitar ranu-ranu di daerah Lumajang dalam posting saya diatas kebanyakan justru lebih condong kepada usaha budidaya tanaman hias dan penggemukan sapi atau kambing ettawa. Sedikit sekali keramba yang saya temukan dalam area yang sebegitu luas. Saya berpikir mungkin karena potensi ikan air tawar, termasuk ikan hiasnya, kurang mendapat porsi sosialisasi kepada mereka sehingga hal itu luput dari perhatian.

Mungkin, sekiranya Tuhan mengijinkan, saya akan mencoba melakukan "fit & proper test" untuk kondisi air di masing-masing ranu dan membandingkan hasilnya dengan parameter ideal untuk para koi. Tentunya, dengan bocoran dari Oom Will dan Oom Roby Iwan...    ::  

Pihak perangkat desa dan juga tokoh masyarakat akan coba kita provokasi sebisanya!

----------


## IKROM

om itok: tp th kan kalo belaiu sdh alm. mlm nti kyke selamatan genap setahun beliau
ayo buat sentra bkoi baru yg g jauh dr prob, biar tambah semangat....

----------


## ryo_prasetya

> Driving pleasure... 26 Km ke arah Jember. Masuk wilayah Klakah di Lumajang. Wow... tinggal sebut saja ke "ranu" mana anda akan pergi. Ya, warga sekitar memang menyebut danau sebagai ranu. Sebuah sebutan yang sebenarnya sudah akrab dengan masyarakat Jatim yang gemar memancing. Saya melihatnya beda lagi. Dasar memang mata koi-en; saya kepikir untuk pasang _banjang_ atau jaring apung untuk kolam pembesaran koi.  
> 
> Gambar diatas adalah salahsatu ranu yang saya sebut tadi. Ia terletak di desa Ranu Wurung, yang juga adalah nama dari danau tersebut. Di samping Ranu Wurung saya juga menemukan bahwa ada banyak ranu-ranu lain yang tak kalah besarnya dengan Ranu Wurung. Seperti Ranu Bedali, Ranu Klakah dan ranu-ranu lain yang saya tidak hafal nama-namanya.
> 
> Penting untuk dicatat bahwa kesemua ranu yang sudah saya kunjungi tadi ternyata tak satupun (entah kalau saya belum tahu) dimanfaatkan untuk budidaya koi.
> 
> Kepada para Suhu yang mungkin bisa memonitor, mohon untuk sharing di sini; kiranya langkah-langkah apa yang bisa dilakukan untuk tujuan pemanfaatan potensi diatas demi kemajuan per-koi-an Indonesia d/h. perekonomian masyarakat.





> Masyarakat di sekitar ranu-ranu di daerah Lumajang dalam posting saya diatas kebanyakan justru lebih condong kepada usaha budidaya tanaman hias dan penggemukan sapi atau kambing ettawa. Sedikit sekali keramba yang saya temukan dalam area yang sebegitu luas. Saya berpikir mungkin karena potensi ikan air tawar, termasuk ikan hiasnya, kurang mendapat porsi sosialisasi kepada mereka sehingga hal itu luput dari perhatian.
> 
> Mungkin, sekiranya Tuhan mengijinkan, saya akan mencoba melakukan "fit & proper test" untuk kondisi air di masing-masing ranu dan membandingkan hasilnya dengan parameter ideal untuk para koi. Tentunya, dengan bocoran dari Oom Will dan Oom Roby Iwan...    
> 
> Pihak perangkat desa dan juga tokoh masyarakat akan coba kita provokasi sebisanya!


salam.....
sepertinya kalau untuk di danau/ranu di lumajang, lebih tepatnya klakah, randuagung dan ranuyoso tidak dapat di jadikan untuk budidaya sekaligus pembesaran koi.
dikarenakan danau/ranu tersebut merupakan pendingin dari gunung lamongan.....
yang berarti setiap tahun paling tidak sekali terjadi koyok ( keluarnya gas belerang dari dasar danau/ranu)
Konon kalau salah satu ranu terkena koyok, pasti danau yg lainnya ikut-ikutan juga, seperti ada lorong tiap2 danau.
dan kalau tidak salah disalah satu danau tersebut terdapat predator yg cukup berbahaya menurut saya, berupa bulus, dan diameter yg pernah tertangkap warga sekitar 75 cm.
oleh sebab itu mengapa penduduk disekitar danau tersebut hanya membudidayakan ikan konsumsi (tidak lebih dari 6 bulan pemeliharaan)


foto diatas adalah ranu/danau pakis yang terletak di desa ranu pakis kecamatan klakah kabupaten lumajang

----------


## Teja Utama

Humpfh....   ::    selamet... selamett...

Rencana minggu depan mau bawa teman dispenda keliling ranu-ranu itu.
Saya bicara "mukaddimah" soal keeping di sekitar ranu wurung. Beliau merespon dengan baik tetapi samasekali tidak mengindikasikan adanya fakta seperti gelembung gas tadi.

Weh... weh... weh....

Perlu diteliti lagi. Seberapa besar potensi berbanding dengan resikonya.
Btw, thanks atas informasinya. Mohon kalau ada tambahan data diposting juga di sini.

----------


## ryo_prasetya

> Humpfh....     selamet... selamett...
> 
> Rencana minggu depan mau bawa teman dispenda keliling ranu-ranu itu.
> Saya bicara "mukaddimah" soal keeping di sekitar ranu wurung. Beliau merespon dengan baik tetapi samasekali tidak mengindikasikan adanya fakta seperti gelembung gas tadi.
> 
> Weh... weh... weh....
> 
> Perlu diteliti lagi. Seberapa besar potensi berbanding dengan resikonya.
> Btw, thanks atas informasinya. Mohon kalau ada tambahan data diposting juga di sini.


Bukannya saya menciutkan nyali anda untuk melakukan hal tersebut.
tetapi lebih baik konsultasi dulu dengan warga sekitar dulu (atau yang dituakan didaerah tersebut),
bagaimana karakter masing2 ranu atau danau tersebut.....
jangan langsung mengajak "aparat terkait" yg belum tentu mengerti betul akan karakter masing-masing danau/ranu tersebut.

kebetulan saya lahir dan besar dilumajang lalu mencari sesuap nasi dan setruk kontainer berlian dijakarta...
dan kebetulan juga danau2 yg anda sebutkan itu tempat saya mancing dulu bersama om saya....
jadi sedikit banyak mengetahui akan hal yg sedikit ganjil tersebut.

kalau menurut saya lebih baik kearah barat, seperti candipuro, gucialit, padang, senduro atau di ranu pane.....
kalau perlu di ranu gumbolo.......  ::   ::   (itu pun kalau kuat menahan dingin)
menurut saya lebih baik disitu...
karena air disebelah barat masih murni bersumber dari perut bumi dan air hujan.


ini ranu pane


ini ranu gumbolo


ranu regulo


ini di hutan bambu candipuro


ini di selokambang

kok malah promosi lumajang ya......   :P  :P

----------


## edwin

ckckck..... indahnya........

----------


## Teja Utama

Kita hidup di wilayah dengan potensi luarbiasa tetapi masih juga tidak tergali secara optimal.
Perlu orang-orang dengan kepedulian tinggi untuk terus memacu semangat dan menebar karya demi kemakmuran bangsa.

Saya sangat berterima kasih atas tambahan data dalam posting Sampeyan. Besok-besok saya akan mencoba "dari bawah", daripada hanya sekedar menjadi _konco nglencer_ orang "atas" yang ternyata tak mengerti bidang pekerjaannya sendiri...    :: 

Btw, embrio *Probolinggo Nishikigoi Club* sudah mulai jalan. Meski hanya dengan 7 orang anggota. Nunggu Pak Soegi berkenan potong pita   ::   Akan mencoba mejeng di Morning On the Pangsud tanggal 09/05 dengan tamu2nya Bpk. Walikota.

----------


## ryo_prasetya

> Kita hidup di wilayah dengan potensi luarbiasa tetapi masih juga tidak tergali secara optimal.
> Perlu orang-orang dengan kepedulian tinggi untuk terus memacu semangat dan menebar karya demi kemakmuran bangsa.
> 
> Saya sangat berterima kasih atas tambahan data dalam posting Sampeyan. Besok-besok saya akan mencoba "dari bawah", daripada hanya sekedar menjadi _konco nglencer_ orang "atas" yang ternyata tak mengerti bidang pekerjaannya sendiri...   
> 
> Btw, embrio *Probolinggo Nishikigoi Club* sudah mulai jalan. Meski hanya dengan 7 orang anggota. Nunggu Pak Soegi berkenan potong pita    Akan mencoba mejeng di Morning On the Pangsud tanggal 09/05 dengan tamu2nya Bpk. Walikota.



seingat saya didaerah leces juga ada sejenis danau atau waduk...
kalau tidak salau setelah pabrik kertas leces masuk ke kiri...
masuk desa banjarsawah kalo gak salah.....
kalau di google earth posisinya sebelah belakang pabrik kertas leces.....

----------


## Teja Utama

Apa maksud sampeyan Ronggojalu?

----------


## ryo_prasetya

> Apa maksud sampeyan Ronggojalu?



sepertinya sih iya, saya sih udah lupa namanya
soalnya sudah 7 tahun yg lalu kesana waktu liputan obyek2 wisata dari tempat saya bekerja...
itu seperti pemandian alami selokambang kalau di lumajang....
cuma sepertinya kurang diperhatikan saja sama pemkab...

----------


## Teja Utama

Sekarang kayanya sudah dikembangkan menjadi tempat wisata. Airnya memang terkenal jernih dan segar dengan lumut-lumut berdahan raksasa yang memenuhi pinggir dan dasarnya. Saya pikir mungkin akan cocok untuk ke-mature-an air jika buat keeping koi. Seandainya bisa dibikin sodetan untuk masuk ke kolam...   ::

----------


## ryo_prasetya

> Sekarang kayanya sudah dikembangkan menjadi tempat wisata. Airnya memang terkenal jernih dan segar dengan lumut-lumut berdahan raksasa yang memenuhi pinggir dan dasarnya. Saya pikir mungkin akan cocok untuk ke-mature-an air jika buat keeping koi. Seandainya bisa dibikin sodetan untuk masuk ke kolam...




selamat ulang tahun cak.........

----------


## Teja Utama

> selamat ulang tahun cak.........


Matursuwun... 
Di Probolinggo kayanya akan ada banyak event di bulan ini sampai dengan Juli. Pengin nyoba ngeramein pake koi. Siapa tahu bisa jadi bisenis   ::  
Biar gak libom teruuus... Bosen!
Gak mole ta, Cak???
Call aku ben bisa mampir...   ::

----------


## Teja Utama

Menikmati koi terkadang bisa dicapai dengan cara melihat orang lain ikut menikmatinya. 

Alhasil, Minggu pagi, 9 Mei yang lalu, kami berlima dibantu "pasukan korea", membangun kolam terpal seadanya. Stand pameran yang dijatah Pemkot untuk partisipan MPS (Morning on the Panglima Sudirman Street) mestinya hanya untuk produk unggulan daerah atau sosialisasi program masing-masing instansi. Tapi saya bilang; Ini stand khusus untuk "departemen koi". Yaitu departemen yang spesialis ngurusi orang stress...   ::   ::  

Sedikit BONEK lah. Ntar kalau ada yang mati, ya itu "kucilakaan" namanya...   ::  

*Memasang rangka bak terpal*

   

I*nspeksi pertama by Walikota Probolinggo* 

 

*Sebagian isi kolam* 

    


*Crowding...* 

    
    
   

*Literature corner* 

   

Terima kasih Oom Moderator. Sudah dikasih kesempatan sharing. Sekalian promosi daerah... he he he   ::

----------


## ryo_prasetya

manteb cak......

----------


## Teja Utama

> manteb cak......


 ::   ::   :: 
Serba ngawur, cak!
Stand dapet _nodong_, tim lapangan fresh from the oven alias newbie banget, perkakas bolehnya dari comot sana-sini. Wis pokoknya super asal...  ::   Tapi kita seneng-seneng... Lihat orang lain seneng kita juga ikut seneng. 
Paling lucu adalah pas ada ibu-ibu tanya soal koi karena kepingin bikin kolam gara-gara lihat beberapa koleksi kita yg rada jumbo... eeeh malah disuruh langganan Koi-s.. he he he Sebab kalau jawab sendiri gak bisa, ya disuruh langsung baca sendiri...
Lah, ini yg pameran bodo-bodo kabeh, ya!?!?!?!

----------


## Glenardo

Om Teja, bagaimana acara peresmian tanggal 9 May yang lalu?

Thanks

----------


## Teja Utama

Gak ada peresmian apa-apa Oom... Kita cuma bikin gathering buat hobbiest yang ada untuk pamer koleksi seadanya ke masyarakat. Pak Walikota aja heran kok. Lha ini katanya ikut pameran tapi kalau ada orang mau beli koinya malah disuruh pergi...hue he he he he Have fun aja lah...  Akhir bulan ini mau pelesir ke Blitar lagi. Hunting lagi. Dapet asaghi sukur, kagak dapet juga gak papa. Namanya juga pelesir... Tul gak, Oom???

----------


## victor

hahahahaahha........................
good good good good good

----------


## Teja Utama

Mau ngadain gathering lagi kapan2. Biar lebih terasa dimensi sosialnya, mungkin untuk selanjutnya kita akan ajak komunitas pedagangnya. Hobbiest dan pedagang kalau bisa sinergi enak. Ex culling-an ada yg _nampani_... he he he he

----------


## IKROM

dr cerita dan fotonya kyke acara kemaren meriah, sayangnya saya g bs muncul gr2 lg jd eksodus hi hi..
mudah2an acara berikutnya lbh sukses....

----------


## Teja Utama

Ayo cak, jangan sungkan2 untuk gabung rame2. No boundaries. Semua jadi satuuu.....  he he he inget lagune Oddie Agam...

Jangan ketinggalan lagi nanti tanggal 26 Juni s/d 03 Juli 2010 di agenda SEMIPRO ada event pameran dan lomba flora-fauna. Akan ada lebih banyak koi yg ikut menariiii....  ::

----------


## Anthon Swedianto

Sy Anthon, lokasi Perum Wirojayan,(Trafficlight Randu Panger ke utara). Tepatnya di belakang SD Wiroborang. (0812348060 ::  Pak Teja alamatnya dimana? Sy pengen kenal & sharing sbg pemain baru.

----------


## Anthon Swedianto

Pak Glen saudaranya Johnny Darmawan ya?

----------


## Anthon Swedianto

Barat Kantor Kelurahan Jati banyak rumah teman sy, Purbo, Thoriq, Surkenyut, Didit, Rumah Ikrom sebelah mananya?

----------


## Teja Utama

Fyuhh.... sibuk SEMIPRO!
Salam kenal juga Pak Anthon. Untuk sementara alamat saya di alun-alun..... Gak mole-mole ngordinir bakul koi...
Pak Anthon saya persilahken untuk menengok arena Pameran & Bursa Koi di alun-alun. Tepatnya di samping paseban barat. Tendanya ketara kok... banyak kolam terpal...
Ok, ketemu di sana ya???

----------


## Teja Utama

Alhamdulillah, atas perkenan-Nya jua akhirnya agenda kegiatan khusus Koi bisa terlaksana di Kota Probolinggo. Kegiatan ini murni inisiatif para penggemar dan pedagang Koi yang berdomisili di Kota Probolinggo namun dalam pelaksanaannya difasilitasi oleh Dinas Kelautan dan Perikanan setempat. 

Yang amat membesarkan hati adalah bahwa dalam event "kurcaci" ini kami mendapat support dari "raksasa" per-Koi-an Indonesia seperti Dodo Koi, yang bersedia mengirimkan beberapa Koi import simpanannya untuk turut juga berenang di kolam-kolam terpal sederhana kami, lalu ada pula CP Prima yang mengirimkan berkarton-karton produk andalannya seperti Super Save, CP Spirulina dan CP Koi yang dijual dengan diskon luar biasa. Namun diatas itu semua, bonus kejutan buat kami justru pada saat boss DODOKOI, Oom Dodo, Pakar Koi Surabaya, Oom Riwin (cantonguy) dan Oom Hendra, berkenan capek-capek untuk datang dan menggembirakan kami semua. Selang beberapa hari kemudian, Representatif CP Prima untuk wilayah Jatim, Bpk. Janardi, juga berkenan memberikan atensi terhadap apa yang kami lakukan. Sungguh suatu pengalaman yang membesarkan hati!

Berikut adalah beberapa foto yang dapat kami post di sini (kualitas foto memang jauh dari harapan karena kami tidak punya Oom Ajik di samping kami  :: )

    
*Persiapan tenda pameran sumbangan sukarela para anggota "Bromo Nishikigoi Club" (BRONC) Probolinggo.*


           
*Semangat para panitia tidak kendur meski melalui jam-jam panjang tanpa istirahat. Mereka berupaya sebisanya agar kolam-kolam terpal low-budget itu tetap menarik dipandang mata dan sekaligus aman untuk para Koi. Dekorasi a la tujuhbelasan pun dipakai juga. Syukurlah, rasa penat kami akhirnya terobati saat melihat animo masyarakat yang begitu besar, yang bahkan dari sejak malam sebelum pembukaanpun sudah memadati arena pameran.*



      
*Sebagian dari para "penari" yang diturunkan dalam pameran kali ini.*



    
           
*Kerumunan pengunjung yang terus menyemut membuat arena pameran yang sudah sempit terasa semakin sempit. Antusiasme yang ditunjukkan tampak dari banyaknya pertanyaan dan komentar yang terlontar. Bahkan rata-rata dari mereka juga baru mengetahui jika ternyata terdapat banyak sekali varietas Koi di dunia dan itupun masih terus dikembangkan hingga kini. Tentu saja, Kumonryu dan Shusui dari Dodo Koi menjadi primadona selama sepekan itu. Seperti juga Kujyaku Kaneko dan beberapa ekor lagi varietas Koi di kolam yang khusus kami buat untuk menampung Koi-Koi superb milik Dodo Koi.*


       
  
*Kunjungan Oom Dodo, Oom Riwin dan Oom Hendra ke arena pameran memacu semangat para penghobi dan pedagang Koi Probolinggo untuk lebih serius lagi menekuni bidang ini. Terlebih dengan kehadiran Oom Riwin, yang dengan telaten menjawab setiap pertanyaan, membuat kami semua jadi makin terbuka wawasan mengenai bagaimana idealnya sebuah kolam itu dibuat dan bagaimana semestinya Koi-Koi itu dirawat.* 


WarmestRegards;

Teja Utama

----------


## Teja Utama

Menjelang kepulangannya kembali ke Surabaya, kami "menculik" rombongan Oom Dodo ke fasilitas sederhana milik kami yang meliputi 700m2 areal tambak dan 1.200m2 yang nantinya akan diproyeksikan sebagai kolam semen. 

     

Terima kasih yang tak terhingga kepada semua pihak yang telah menjadi suluh terang yang menyemangati kami semua untuk terus berupaya maksimal memajukan perkoian di Indonesia. Tak lupa kami juga memohon maaf yang sebesar-besarnya apabila sebagai tuan rumah kami tak cukup pandai menjamu tamu-tamunya. 

Spesial kepada Koi-s tercinta, mengutip Abah Putnus, Koi-s adalah sumber inspirasi kami semua...

----------


## Teja Utama

Untuk warga Koi Probolinggo, BRONC or not, yang mau attend ke the 6th All Indonesia Koi Show bareng-bareng please contact me. Thanks.

Untuk sementara, anggota rombongan tercatat adalah :

1. Bambang Sulogo
2. Soleh Koi
3. Teja Utama
4. Grace Koi
5. ....................

----------


## edwin

> Untuk warga Koi Probolinggo, BRONC or not, yang mau attend ke the 6th All Indonesia Koi Show bareng-bareng please contact me. Thanks.
> 
> Untuk sementara, anggota rombongan tercatat adalah :
> 
> 1. Bambang Sulogo
> 2. Soleh Koi
> 3. Teja Utama
> 4. Grace Koi
> 5. ....................


 semoga bisa ketemu untuk kenalan ya om...

----------


## amir_hzh

Wah baru tahu ada klub koi dari Probolinggo bahkan sudah ngadain Pameran & Bursa Koi Semipro 2010 sgl, mantap... Salut buat semangatnya,  ::

----------


## amir_hzh

> Wah baru tahu ada klub koi dari Probolinggo bahkan sudah ngadain Pameran & Bursa Koi Semipro 2010 sgl, mantap... Salut buat semangatnya,


Nambahin info,  :: , dulu sy jg  tinggal di Jl. Teratai (Perumahan Perhutani), 8 thn di sana. Salam kenal buat Om Teja,  ::

----------


## Teja Utama

Pak Amir, Bromo Nishikigoi Club masih berupa bayi yang belum bisa apa-apa selain merengek minta ini itu ke siapa saja yang ditemui. Perlu dicatat juga bahwa yang turut menjadi "bidan" kelahirannya sejatine adalah termasuk Kang Kholid, tonggo sampeyan itu....
Kapan-kapan kalau pas ke Probolinggo jangan sungkan untuk kontak kami.
BTW, bagaimana kabar Beni Kumonryu yang sampeyan rintis tempo hari???  Kepinginnya kalau pas sampeyan mampir kita bisa belajar mijah.... (tuh kaaan.... ngerengek lagi... he he he)

----------


## Teja Utama

> semoga bisa ketemu untuk kenalan ya om...


Deeply sorry saya tidak bisa hadir, Oom. Next time, insyaallah... Kalau diniati pasti ketemu.

----------


## Teja Utama

Terima kasih tiada terhingga kami ucapkan kepada semua rekan koikichi Probolinggo atas partisipasinya dalam The 1st Halal Bi Halal Bromo Nishikigoi Club kemarin. Ada semacam semangat yang kian bertumbuh seiring naiknya intensitas ngumpul diantara sesama penggemar. Menjadikan kegemaran terhadap Koi sebagai sebab rukun, _guyub_ dalam suasana persaudaraan yang tak mengenal strata dan jarak. Sungguh merupakan keindahan yang menentramkan.

Hadir dalam kesempatan itu Wakil Walikotamadya Probolinggo Bpk. Drs. H. Bandyk Soetrisno, M.Si yang sekaligus menyatakan kesediaannya untuk menjadi sesepuh Bromo Nishikigoi Club. Pak Bandyk, begitu kami biasa menyapanya, adalah penggemar lama yang punya beberapa kolam di kediamannya. Ia sangat terkesan dengan adanya komunitas kami dan berharap dapat terus berpartisipasi dalam mendorong kemajuan perkoian di Probolinggo dan Indonesia secara umum. Secara khusus bahkan Pak Bandyk, dengan setengah kelakar (tapi serius), ia meminta dibikinkan sticker Koi ukuran besar untuk ditempel di pintu mobilnya.

   

Keikutsertaan penggemar "kelas berat" dalam klub kami yang masih seumur sawi ini membuat akselerasi kegiatan bisa meningkat cepat. Berbagai rencana mudah teralisasi karena kehadiran mereka, para koikichi ini. Cara mereka menularkan virus, sungguh dahsyat...

   
  

Masih banyak hal yang ingin kami lakukan untuk mengembangkan kegemaran kami ini menjadi sesuatu yang bigger than just a time-killer hobby. Sempat beberapa kali saya rembug di forum mengenai beberapa ide bagaimana Koi-Koi kita juga bisa berkiprah lebih jauh.

----------


## Teja Utama

*Ada yang ketinggalan...*

 
Memilih tosai kumonryu dan asaghi sebagai cinderamata untuk setiap member klub


Mumpung ketemu boss Anthon, saya nyambi promosi LC...

Mugo-mugo boss tenonx "ngerti"  ::

----------


## tenonx

kok yo aku pas maca jg yo  :: 
btw, "ngerti" apa to ya om  ::   ::

----------


## Glenardo

Om Teja, dimana nih lokasi Halal Bi Halal nya?Kalo mudik, ada tempat nongkrong baru nih...He4x..

----------


## rvidella

senang bisa hadir disini ... maju terus Bromo Koi Club ... dibawah bimbingan sang ulama Gus Achmad





> Menjelang kepulangannya kembali ke Surabaya, kami "menculik" rombongan Oom Dodo ke fasilitas sederhana milik kami yang meliputi 700m2 areal tambak dan 1.200m2 yang nantinya akan diproyeksikan sebagai kolam semen. 
> 
>      
> 
> Terima kasih yang tak terhingga kepada semua pihak yang telah menjadi suluh terang yang menyemangati kami semua untuk terus berupaya maksimal memajukan perkoian di Indonesia. Tak lupa kami juga memohon maaf yang sebesar-besarnya apabila sebagai tuan rumah kami tak cukup pandai menjamu tamu-tamunya. 
> 
> Spesial kepada Koi-s tercinta, mengutip Abah Putnus, Koi-s adalah sumber inspirasi kami semua...

----------


## Anggit

SELAMAT dah SUKSESSS buat *Bromo Nishikigoi Club* ... !!!

dan terima kasih atas sharing info/foto2 nya ....


salam

----------


## showa

wah mantab nih tambah lagi satu tempat nongkrong bareng di probolingo........................selamat ya om om utk BNC nya semoga tambah sukses.

----------


## William Pantoni

Selamat dan semoga sukses....Bromo Nishikigoi Club.

----------


## Teja Utama

> kok yo aku pas maca jg yo 
> btw, "ngerti" apa to ya om


Oom satu ini memang suka "kura-kura dalam perahu"




> Om Teja, dimana nih lokasi Halal Bi Halal nya?Kalo mudik, ada tempat nongkrong baru nih...He4x..


Terminal bus Bayuangga ke selatan dikit (200an meter). Di depan jalan masuk ada gambar showa gede....  :: 




> senang bisa hadir disini ... maju terus Bromo Koi Club ... dibawah bimbingan sang ulama Gus Achmad


Thanks for your effort. This couldn't be done without you...




> SELAMAT dah SUKSESSS buat *Bromo Nishikigoi Club* ... !!!
> 
> dan terima kasih atas sharing info/foto2 nya ....
> 
> 
> salam


Thanks Oom Anggit. Kami perlu belajar banyak makanya biar juga mesti "narsis" dikit insyaAllah gak apa-apa.... ha ha ha




> wah mantab nih tambah lagi satu tempat nongkrong bareng di probolingo........................selamat ya om om utk BNC nya semoga tambah sukses.


Thanks Oom Showa. Lokasi kami di jalan mau naik ke Bromo dan pertengah jalan dari Surabaya menuju Bali. So, ada banyak alasan rekan Kois untuk mampir...




> Selamat dan semoga sukses....Bromo Nishikigoi Club.


Thanks oom Wil. Kami perlu belajar banyak dari Anda...

----------


## Teja Utama

Pagi buta di pertengahan Januari lalu kami kumpul-kumpul di mudpond. Biasa, cari alasan biar bisa makan bareng dan dipuas-puaskan ngobrol soal Koi. Keindahan alam di sekitar mudpond dan kesejukan hawanya sungguh telah "menyihir" kami hingga tak satupun dari kami beranjak sebelum akhirnya handphone kami berbunyi hampir serentak dan suara di seberang mengingatkan kami bahwa kami masih di planet yang sama. 

 ::   ::   :: 

        

Ada kegembiraan yang secara  spontan muncul di tengah-tengah kami. Kesamaan minat pada Koi mungkin bisa jadi penyebabnya, namun nuansa pertemanan dan gairah persaudaraan kiranya lebih dominan menyemangati kami untuk terus tersenyum setiap kali.

    

Adalah HANKOI, breeder asal Jogyakarta, yang memberi kesempatan kepada kami untuk "mencicipi" pengalaman membesarkan Koi-Koi pijahannya. Ratusan kujyaku F1 hasil pijahan HANKOI telah membuka wawasan kami semua bahwa breeder Indonesia memang mampu menghasilkan anakan yang berkualitas. Sebagaimana yang telah kami saksikan sendiri pagi itu.

 

Mr. Chief tak henti-hentinya memuji keelokan kujyaku-kujyaku yang terlihat sangat semarak dengan kilau khasnya itu. 

    

Probolinggo bukanlah kota dengan populasi penggemar Koi yang besar. Kami rajut pertemanan dengan sesama penggemar yang kami jumpai di sepanjang perjalanan kami atas dasar persamaan minat pada Koi. Satu demi satu. Dan setiap kali terjadi, saat pertemuan pertama dengan sesama penghobi, yang tak pernah kami kenal sebelumnya, tiba-tiba "klik!" dan kami pun lalu hanyut dalam percakapan yang sangat mengasyikkan. Seketika itu pula terangkatlah kecanggungan diantara kami layaknya orang yang baru saling mengenal.

  

Acara kumpul-kumpul pagi itupun kami akhiri dengan sebungkus nasi pecel Mbak As yang juga merupakan salahsatu kesamaan kami semua; kegemaran pada pecel. Semakin ketemulah kami. Sama-sama hobi piara Koi dan sama-sama hobi menyantap pecel!

Demikianlah sedikit hal yang dapat kami sharing di sini. Semoga kegembiraan kami pun dapat menular serta meninggalkan trail yang positif untuk kita semua.

----------

